# City of Lincoln at Ramsey 1940s.



## oldbloke (20 Aug 2013)

I cleverly positioned myself so the sun was behind the Lanc........


lanc by threequartersky, on Flickr

That's meant to read RAMSEY.


----------



## Henry (20 Aug 2013)

Saw one of these buggers last weekend at the Blackpool air show. They biiiig!


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Aug 2013)

It lives right near me...along with the red arrows.


----------



## oldbloke (20 Aug 2013)

Now it's funny you say that cos I can't believe how small they seem!
Even the B17 doesn't seem that big when you stand at the side of it.
One things for sure, it must have been terrifying being up there.


----------



## Henry (20 Aug 2013)

It certainly looked pretty big flying over my ice cream kiosk! Quite an unusual shape to see in the sky too.


----------



## oldbloke (20 Aug 2013)

Henry said:


> It certainly looked pretty big flying over my ice cream kiosk! Quite an unusual shape to see in the sky too.


----------

